# New amazing release of Fauré: Romances and Mendelssohn: Songs



## emphazis (Dec 15, 2010)

Bach competition winner Irina Potapenko presents new album Fauré: Romances - Mendelssohn: Songs.










Links to iTunes in different countries

USA: http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/id459450261?uo=4
Germany: http://itunes.apple.com/de/album/id459450261?uo=4
France: http://itunes.apple.com/fr/album/id459450261?uo=4

The album is available in mostly all music services in Internet.


----------

